

Ask YC: Hackers and Startup Kids In Sydney Australia - nickhac

are their any haxxors on YC in australia?
======
bootload
_"... are their any haxxors on YC in australia? ..."_

yep, try here ~
[http://hackrtrackr.com/state.php?region=&country=AU](http://hackrtrackr.com/state.php?region=&country=AU)

------
dmharrison
Given the second airport for Sydney's being proposed for Canberra
international, is that close enough :) So based in Canberra but in the Sydney
office relatively regularly.

------
flashgordon
have you checked out barcamp sydney??

also checkout tangler (www.tangler.com) - youl bump into quite a few!!

------
flashgordon
by the way that is barcampsydney.org

